# Some beautiful free patterns here



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

If anyone is interested go to www.joann.com and click on handmade with Joann
Then to your left is a menu 
I think this is lovely here is the link 
www.joann.com/ribbed-cardigan/P481031.html#sz=90&start=721


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Sonja ! Are you going to knit this ? xx


----------



## Handygranny (Oct 29, 2015)

I love that sweater but I couldn't find the pattern. Could you post a link?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

canuckle49 said:


> Thanks Sonja ! Are you going to knit this ? xx


I've been thinking of knitting some tops or cardigans for myself so yes I think I will when I figure out what double garter stitch is


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Handygranny said:


> I love that sweater but I couldn't find the pattern. Could you post a link?


I'll go see if I can find it again


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been thinking of knitting some tops or cardigans for myself so yes I think I will when I figure out what double garter stitch is


Oh, can't wait to see it ! Your knitting is always so perfect ! ????


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

that's a pretty sweater. Thanks for posting. 
the poncho cape is very cool too


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

The links to it are in Turkish I think? I would love the pattern... :sm01:


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cannot find the pattern section on Jo-Ann site using the link you gave us.


----------



## sweetpea69 (Jun 4, 2015)

I think this is it hope it works.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teacher865 said:


> Cannot find the pattern section on Jo-Ann site using the link you gave us.


Click on handmade with Joann and you will see a menu of all different projects on the left hand side click on yarn and needles and you will get lots of crochet and knitting patterns


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sweetpea69 said:


> I think this is it hope it works.....


Yes that's it I'm not on my iPad so I'm having difficulty getting a link


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Handygranny said:


> I love that sweater but I couldn't find the pattern. Could you post a link?


I've got a link hopefully it will work

www.joann.com/ribbed-cardigan/P481031.html#sz=90&start=721
Yes it works


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Thats pretty. I would probably make it at waist length or just below the waist. Thanks for posting it and letting us know about the free patterns on JoAnns


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Just downloaded this pattern. I think I have the yarn for this????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lafemmefran said:


> Just downloaded this pattern. I think I have the yarn for this????


I will look forward to seeing a picture when finished


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

It's a great pattern, but it didn't explain the double garter stitch.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

casey1952 said:


> It's a great pattern, but it didn't explain the double garter stitch.


I've just looked it up on newstitchaday , it's only a 1 row pattern and really easy to do 
It s a pretty stitch pattern that I will certainly use on other item s


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Very classy. Thanks for the link


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

A lot of nice patterns, thank you for the link.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Elin said:


> Very classy. Thanks for the link


You are welcome


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've just looked it up on newstitchaday , it's only a 1 row pattern and really easy to do
> It s a pretty stitch pattern that I will certainly use on other item s


Sonja, it DOES look easy ! Thank you for sharing that ! I might try it on a baby blanket, it's pretty on both sides and I like the texture it makes. ????????
Thanks !


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I like the sweater pictured very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

canuckle49 said:


> Sonja, it DOES look easy ! Thank you for sharing that ! I might try it on a baby blanket, it's pretty on both sides and I like the texture it makes. ????????
> Thanks !


It looks a lot nicer than ordinary garter stitch


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, it is lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for this site. Some great patterns.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I absolutely love the cardigan, it is now on my to do list. Thank you.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> If anyone is interested go to www.joann.com and click on handmade with Joann
> Then to your left is a menu
> I think this is lovely here is the link
> www.joann.com/ribbed-cardigan/P481031.html#sz=90&start=721


Oooh. Thanks bunches just downloaded it!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. I've just spent the last hour perusing all the patterns :sm02:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Reminds me of Coco Chanel. Lovely.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> It's a great pattern, but it didn't explain the double garter stitch.


Yes, it did. Fourth line of the Directions.
Double Garter Stitch Pattern: Row 1 (RS): Purl. Row 2: Purl. Rows 3 and 4: Knit. Rep Rows 1-4.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the link!????


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a very 'classy' top.


----------



## robinns (Jul 12, 2011)

I've attached the PDF version of this pattern for those who are having trouble with the link. Hope that helps! :sm01:


----------



## DeniseLee (Jul 18, 2016)

That's very pretty. Is it too hard for beginners like myself?


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

I have this in my pattern files. EcoWay is discontinued...any substitution suggestions? EcoWays is bamboo/wool...isn't bamboo tricky as it stretches? Love this pattern, but am thinking that being a large boned gal I would look like a polar bear in this....


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> I've been thinking of knitting some tops or cardigans for myself so yes I think I will when I figure out what double garter stitch is


There are videos and I think it'll help to watch, not hard but different


----------



## Pootsie (Apr 28, 2016)

I was just thinking I would make that. 
Try www.redheart.com.
It's called Knit Ribbed Cardigan


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Great minds think alike. I down loaded that one a year or so ago but have yet to knit it.


----------



## connieengel (Jul 16, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've been thinking of knitting some tops or cardigans for myself so yes I think I will when I figure out what double garter stitch is


It is described in the pattern. Double Garter Stitch Pattern: Row 1 (RS): Purl. Row 2: Purl. Rows 3 and 4: Knit. Rep Rows 1 - 4.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

rocketmom said:


> I have this in my pattern files. EcoWay is discontinued...any substitution suggestions? EcoWays is bamboo/wool...isn't bamboo tricky as it stretches? Love this pattern, but am thinking that being a large boned gal I would look like a polar bear in this....


You could knit it is black or navy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nitting_More said:


> Yes, it did. Fourth line of the Directions.
> Double Garter Stitch Pattern: Row 1 (RS): Purl. Row 2: Purl. Rows 3 and 4: Knit. Rep Rows 1-4.


That's weird because when I searched double garter stitch on line it showed a pretty stitch were you wrapped the yarn round


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Who knew? I like this one. Thanks for the link. The yarn is discontinued but here is the info about it.

Z - Eco-Ways Yarn


ITEM NUMBER 
E750 YARN WEIGHT 
#4 4 - Medium SKEIN WEIGHT 
4oz (113g) YARDAGE 
186yds (170m) FIBER 
70% Acrylic, 30% Recycled Polyester RECOMMENDED CROCHET HOOK 
I-9 (5.5mm) RECOMMENDED KNITTING NEEDLE 
8 US (5mm)


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Pretty pattern, thanks.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the links!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you so much. This pattern really hits the spot. I have a couple of projects for the grandchildren but have been looking for something to knit for me.
I have been searching for a short sleeve/elbow length top, maybe even cropped but nothing was quite right. This is perfect and I look forward to making this
in a lightish colour ready for Spring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sanchezs said:


> Pretty pattern, thanks.


You are welcome


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> If anyone is interested go to www.joann.com and click on handmade with Joann
> Then to your left is a menu
> I think this is lovely here is the link
> www.joann.com/ribbed-cardigan/P481031.html#sz=90&start=721


Thank you! As many times as I have gone to that site, I never noticed the "handmade" link. This is GREAT! :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

rosw said:


> Thank you so much. This pattern really hits the spot. I have a couple of projects for the grandchildren but have been looking for something to knit for me.
> I have been searching for a short sleeve/elbow length top, maybe even cropped but nothing was quite right. This is perfect and I look forward to making this
> in a lightish colour ready for Spring.


Look forward to seeing a picture , I'll have to wait till my birthday next month to get some yarn but I'm thinking something in a light blue colour


----------



## kathyc248 (Sep 13, 2016)

I made this sweater last year with help from many you tube videos. It was my first set in sleeve sweater. If you carefully read the pattern the information you need is there. I did make my sleeves longer. Not sure this will link http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2016/9/20/t1-532546-20160918_094328.jpg


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> That's weird because when I searched double garter stitch on line it showed a pretty stitch were you wrapped the yarn round


I looked up double garter stitch and it does show a different one to the one used in thid pattern. Perhaps the designer or translator just called it double garter. Regardless, if you want it to look like the one in the picture you need to follow their description. Doing two rows of purl and two rows of knit will make it easy.

I like it too and think I might make one for my mother. Need a new project!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kippyfure said:


> thanks for sharing!


You are welcome


----------



## Pootsie (Apr 28, 2016)

I bought the yarn. Just need to finish my other project.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pootsie said:


> I bought the yarn. Just need to finish my other project.


Now I'm jealous I will have to wait till my birthday next month to get some yarn 
Look forward to seeing your when it's finished


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

thank you for the link!! I downloaded the pattern and this is just a sweet sweater.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

LadyBecket said:


> thank you for the link!! I downloaded the pattern and this is just a sweet sweater.


You are welcome


----------



## MollyF73 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

